# Suche Testkey für Black Desert Online



## Chinge (13. April 2016)

*Suche Testkey für Black Desert Online*

Hallo zusammen,

bei dem Erwerb von Black Desert Online bekommt man 1 - 2 Testkeys für Freunde, mit denen man 7 Tage das Spiel testen kann.

Da ich wirklich total unschlüssig bin, ob das Spiel was für mich ist, würde ich es gerne vorher ausprobieren.
Hat hier evtl jemand noch einen Key übrig, den er nicht braucht?

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen 

LG


----------

